#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Перевод всей Трипитаки с китайского на русский

## Еше Нинбо

По информации из авторитетного источника в течение ближайших двух лет начнётся работа по переводу всей Трипитаки с китайского на русский язык. Работа будет организована центром переводов монастыря Лунцюань г.Пекин. В проект вовлечены волонтёры как из Китая, так и из России. Задача облегчается тем, что параллельно будут переводить также на английский и другие 15 языков. 
Переводчики присоединяйтесь к проекту!
Также, возможно, потребуются опытные редакторы.

----------

Ассаджи (07.02.2017), Владимир Николаевич (07.02.2017), Евгений Шпагин (08.02.2017), Кеин (08.02.2017), Пема Ванчук (07.02.2017), Сергей_Н (20.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2017)

----------


## Аше

Есть какая либо информация по этому поводу в инете? Сайт рабочей группы, планы переводов, стандарты оформления и т.д.?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Есть какая либо информация по этому поводу в инете? Сайт рабочей группы, планы переводов, стандарты оформления и т.д.?


Фильм в контакте о центре переводов монастыря Лунцюань:
 "Благие дары буддийской Дхармы - Преемственность традиций и новые начинания Центра переводов пекинского монастыря Лунцюань":
https://vk.com/id215958821?z=video19...wall_215958821

----------

Аше (07.02.2017), Владимир Николаевич (07.02.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Есть какая либо информация по этому поводу в инете? Сайт рабочей группы, планы переводов, стандарты оформления и т.д.?


Буддийский форум монастыря Лунцюань:
http://forum.longquanzs.org/portal.php 

У меня есть контакты с руководителем группы русского языка центра. Напишите мне в личку. Вы переводчик?

----------

Аше (07.02.2017)

----------


## Аше

> Вы переводчик?


Да, но с английского и тибетского. Классический китайский пока в процессе изучения, поэтому больше на будущее интересуюсь.

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.02.2017)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Да, но с английского и тибетского. Классический китайский пока в процессе изучения, поэтому больше на будущее интересуюсь.


Думаю, что на английский переведут с большим опережением, поэтому при переводе на русский будут использовать английский перевод (часто так происходит). Вначале переводят на английский, а потом на остальные европейские языки. Конечно, будем сверять с оригиналом.

----------

